
Former Reddit CEO Yishan Wong on Ellen Pao - PhasmaFelis
https://np.reddit.com/r/announcements/comments/3dautm/content_policy_update_ama_thursday_july_16th_1pm/ct3n7hc
======
jarcane
_" Omg, Yishan's most recent tirade in the announcement thread. Ellen Pao was
the only think keeping reddit behind this "free speech" ideal and redditors
hounded her out of her job."_
[https://www.reddit.com/r/SubredditDrama/comments/3dcm69/live...](https://www.reddit.com/r/SubredditDrama/comments/3dcm69/live_the_purge/)

Good Job, Reddit.

------
rawnlq
Enjoying the drama but I'm surprised that he isn't under a stricter
confidentiality agreement.

Does this happen often? (where an ex C-level executive gets to publicly speak
against his former company without repercussion)

~~~
lisper
It doesn't matter if you're C-level or not. As soon as you get to a point in
your life where you don't care if you ever work again you can say pretty much
anything you want.

~~~
jarcane
Not to mention that, if what has been said is true about reddit struggling
with profitability, he probably has little to worry about in terms of a suit.

